# bunny poplulation



## loon_addict (Jan 29, 2009)

Has anyone noticed a decrease in the bunny population? I was at a couple of places that usually have a good number of rabbits and only saw 2 tracks. Don't know if the coyotes have taken most of them or not. Planning on going back to them this weekend. Hopefully we can run into more.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Just the opposite in my areas this year. I have 8 good rabbit spots that only I hunt. I do rotate the areas like a farmer rotates his crops. This year I'll only hit 4 of those spots throughout the season, then next year I'll hit the other areas. 

This allows the population to rebound in those other areas because usually when I hit my 4 spots in a day three of use will limit out.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

I would say pop is up in my area we saw alot of rabbits while harvesting corn this year and a ton of tracks when we starting getting snow. They have been hard to jump the last 2 weeks though and since it turned cold last weekend they havent been making as many tracks. Had a couple of good runs yesterday but tracking hasnt been the best dogs really have to slow down and grub it out.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

See em everywhere. You only need 2 rabits at the end of the season. They breed like mad I wouldn't worry about "managing" them. You want more then get rid of predators.

Ganzer


----------



## hunting_84 (Jan 1, 2010)

We have been doing real good over here by the brown city area, rabbits everywhere, the dogs just go nuts. We been getting five rabbits in a two hour period then about another five that get away. Its the best rabbit hunting i have done in a few years.


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

I have not hit all my spots yet,but the ones I have been on are down.more feral cat tracks than anything.I am still managing to get some alright running though.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Population has been way down around here for at least 3 years :sad:

I have trapped 5 coyotes and 5 fox so far this year to try and help, but I know the avain predators get their share too.


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm down this year. I didn't expect it to be fantastic since I harvested quite a few last year to to help my shrub plantings along this past summer, but I too see more feral cat tracks than rabbits often times. Another 3-4 years and the cover should be so good though that there will have to be tons of rabbits on my place!

I've been out to some stateland - areas far from where I live chasing grouse - saw more bunnies this year than last year I have to admit.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

they are way way down where i hunt, have been for a few years now, coyote sightings are up


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

I hunt the same area each year (about 23 acres, grassy field with oaks on one side, pines on another, then swamp, then alfalfa - it's a beautiful piece of land) but, usually only once or twice a month. I did not see nearly as many bunnies this year. In '07 I got 5, '08 I got 6, this year 
only 2. 
Is it possible I am pressuring the area too much?


----------

